# Splitting nest when babies are 13 weeks old?!



## MiceMad (Sep 5, 2016)

Carmella's babies are 13 days old today and everyone's been doing fine.

At handling this morning mum was over on the left side of the tank (nest is on the right) and when she moved two of the babies were over there. We assumed they'd just escaped and she was ferrying them back, so after handling we popped everyone back in the original nest.

Since then Carmella has built a nest on the left, only about 10cm away from the original nest. It's very big and beautiful and she's enjoying cuddling in there, but as far as we can see her babies are all in her original nest - wth?! She does go over to them at regular intervals and spend time with them, so I can only assume she is still feeding them etc...but what is all that about?!?

Should we just be leaving her to it, or should we be moving all the babies into her new nest?

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Thats very common to do, the babies don't need her as much, they have fur and the time between feeding is longer, she's just getting some "her time"

Since the babies can walk they'll go to her if they need to anyway so just leave them to it


----------



## MiceMad (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh dear I just realised I said 13 weeks old in the title of this thread, oops, little off there XD

*lets out huge sigh of relief* Thank you Lilly, you have reassured and helped us yet again!! Good to know it's normal and that it just means babies are growing fine


----------

